

Show HN: I've been learning PHP. My first tool finds your competitors' backlinks - scottkrager
https://serps.com/tools/mse

======
scottkrager
I've slowly been learning PHP the last 6 months or so, and finally spent a
good few weeks hacking this backlink discover tool together. It's kinda the
tool I always wanted for PR, SEO. It's just the first version, lots of
improvements needed!

~~~
krapp
source code?

~~~
scottkrager
No source code, but the tool uses a number of different APIs, some paid, some
free. The Moz API, which has a free tier has a good repo for getting started
here:
[https://github.com/seomoz/SEOmozAPISamples](https://github.com/seomoz/SEOmozAPISamples)

------
jp1989
Nice one! I've been looking for a nice tool like this - looks great!

------
twentyfourseven
Do you own the SERPs.com domain name?

